# Eyebrow Bumps



## mac-whore (Apr 29, 2006)

Hm, I'm starting to wonder why it is that in the area i usually pluck my brows i have noticed some clogged pores and/or bumps appearing periodically? It seems like i get a pimple on eyelid and I hate it. Any suggestions??


----------



## monniej (Apr 29, 2006)

i get the same thing periodically. i just use a qtip soaked in acv to take the sting out. sometimes it takes a couple of days to feel better. it is a problem.


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 29, 2006)

This happens to me to. It's generally always in the same spot on my left eyebrow. I'm starting to think it's a damaged follicle... I have no idea! It's only one bump/pimple in the same place, and it happens every few weeks. Does anyone else ever have their eyebrows actually start to "hurt" when it's time to pluck them? This also happens to me... No idea why, but it's normally in the same spot as that bump come to think of it... Hmmmm...


----------



## Liz (Apr 29, 2006)

i have one damaged follicle/pore in my eye brow that gets congested.

sometimes i'll get pimples on the side of my brows because when i pluck the hairs there, they're thick, so the kind of get ingrown when they come back and give little pimples


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Apr 29, 2006)

It might be the way you are plucking them, u should only pluck them the way the hair is growing, pulling other ways can cause bleeding and it will hurt more. I dunno what else to suggest.


----------



## Nessicle (Apr 29, 2006)

I always get tiny whiteheads after using an eye cream they really clog up the pores on my eyes. I've noticed too that I can see the eyebrow hair growing back - it looks like a blackhead so I try to squeeze it and obviously nothing comes out lol! Does anyone else notice this? Or am I just a weirdo?!


----------



## Leza1121 (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi,

Generally people do not prep the area before tweezing. After cleansing, the pores in the area to be tweezed must be expanded/opened. To do this, try using a facial steamer or hot compresses. You can even go in your bathroom and turn on the hot water in your shower. When it gets good and steamy in the bathroom, stand in there for a few moments. After a few minutes, you should be ready to tweeze. When tweezing the hair, be sure to pull in the direction of the hair growth.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 27, 2006)

Have you used any new products, lately (i.e., eyebrow gels, pencils, etc.)?


----------



## ArbonQueen (Jun 27, 2006)

If your eye cream is clogging I would try to find a non mineral oil based eye cream. Not to sure on England brands. I have a salon owner who complained a few weeks back of the same thing and I gave her a sample of our Intellegence line eye cream and she loved it. She has had no problems since.

Have any of you tried a masque on your eye brow areas? We used to have a great one that pulled but our company is getting ready to go global so they made some changes and we no longer have regular masque.

I think the post hear on heat and steam is great. I think that would help alot, maybe cleanse the area afterward with some witch hazel.

Ann  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ArbonQueen (Jun 27, 2006)

Try a masque....

Ann  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jun 27, 2006)

i get them there too on occasion. sometimes i think that it's from plucking, because sometimes i struggle to get the hairs out a little..lol. and then sometimes i just think it's an awkward pimple clogged from foundation, moisturizer, etc...i don't know what to reccomend, but if it happens often, bring it up to your derm.


----------



## KristieTX (Jun 28, 2006)

I get this too, but usually it's when I pinch myself with the tweezers when trying to get hard to pluck hairs out, which is usually too often.


----------



## mehrunissa (Jun 28, 2006)

I get bumps/pimples on my right browbone occassionally, and it's so annoying. I just try to make sure I wash the area well, and smooth a gentle kaolin clay mask on the spot overnight every night until it's gone. Usually it'll clear up in a couple of days, but then I have to deal with the dark little spot that's left behind. I'll get that no matter what, for the tiniest breakout. Ugh.


----------



## Thais (Jun 29, 2006)

Try getting a new tweezer or cleaning your current tweezer with alcohol or alcohol gel.


----------



## michko970 (Jun 29, 2006)

I get the exact same thing and it is so annoying! I try to prevent it my cleaning my tweezers before I pluck with alcohol and swipping toner on over eyebrow area before and after plucking. Also wait about 30 before applying makeup to the area. Hope this helps.


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jun 29, 2006)

good idea with the steaming!


----------



## kaeisme (Jul 2, 2006)

:g:


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jul 2, 2006)

I get those to hehe - they are quite annoying! They ruin a perfectly good pluck job!

Hope it get it all figured out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## htlheinz (Jul 3, 2006)

I always tweeze right after taking a hot shower and don't have any problem.


----------



## rehnuma (Jul 4, 2006)

i have the same prob but my one is in the middle of myt eye brows..,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tajameka (Apr 13, 2007)

i have the solution!:

l0l. well it works 4 me anyways..

i used to have the same problem..dis is what i do

1) b4 i pluck or wax, i wash my eyebrow area with warm-hot water

2) i exfoliate b4 plucking/waxing

3) after plucking i apply Neosporin on and around the eyebrows

4) finish! i wake up bump-free


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 13, 2007)

Australian Tea Tree Oil!!!!


----------



## Miss Lauren (Apr 17, 2007)

I clean my tweezers with TCP before I tweeze and then wipe over my eyebrows with TCP once I've finished (warning: it does and will sting when you first apply it but it fades very quickly) and that seems to stop any bumps etc appearing

If you find tweezing painful, a swipe of TCP before tweezing seems to really help as it numbs the area slightly but still enables you to 'catch' the hairs


----------



## justdragmedown (Apr 17, 2007)

hmm that happened to me before I had makeup on and started plucking and I guess it clogged my pores hasnt happened again though...


----------

